# People like this renew my faith in humanity!



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Man Collects $21,000 In Change, Donates Every Penny To Help Cats

We need more cat lovers like him in the world!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw that! What a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How wonderful!! This guy is my hero of the day! There are two schools of thought from the people that will react to this. Those here that love the idea and commend him for doing this, and those like my MIL that condemn it all as a waste of time and money. (She does not support my fostering either). 

Rant: She thinks any extra money should be given to the poor (humans). IMO cats have NEVER let me down, but people routinely let me down. My efforts and $$$ go to the cat world.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Totally with you Marcia. I will donate money to cats any day. Plus far less admin charges and salaries come out of those donations and more goes to the charities for animals.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcia, I completely agree with you! On Facebook (where I originally found this article), people were commenting with "why wouldn't he help homeless people instead? It's just a cat." People like that kind of disgust me. One life is not more important than another. I responded that unlike people, cats cannot control the situation they're in. They can't better their situation on their own... they need people to help them. 

Also totally agree with your comment, Marcia. A cat will never disappoint or manipulate... they simply want love, food, and shelter, and will provide so much love and happiness in return.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, we should start a cat forum where we all talk about cats! Oh, wait we already have one!! Yea and lucky for us!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing story. Wish it got worldwide coverage. And as they say, in giving we receive, all that walking does wonders to the physical and mental health of a retiree.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I do give to people - to those whom I want to strengthen because they're so deeply immersed in saving cats that they hardly have the time, strength and money to invest in themselves. I know a woman who lives in a tiny apt with 18 kitten rescues (they were all sick, would've all died were it not for her rescuing them, because there are no shelters and hardly any adoptions here). Needless to say, she's exhausted financially, emotionally and physically. I keep giving her nice things for herself, I tell her it's my way of donating to her "shelter home" cats.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think whatever he wants to do to help with our world, is fine with me. When I can't work anymore, maybe I can get some money this way because honestly, I will need it.


----------

